# Auger clearing tool



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’ve found this Yamaha auger tool is anyone is interested in buying one that is beefier than the stock Honda tool. It fits nicely on the bucket using the original clips.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

.......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a nice one, John. I replaced my stock tool with the extra-long SnowJoe tool @ $9.99, which also works well:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i took a broom handle and cut off a 2 foot section.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks tabora.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Broom handle, 2x3, or whatever I can grab .... vary rarely need it though.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's what the wife is for


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gator9329 said:


> That's what the wife is for


my wife hides all the brooms so she can fly around....:devil:

btw to stay on topic Ariens has a real nice snow tool if that has not been mentioned. about $25-30 buckeroos


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> ...Ariens has a real nice snow tool if that has not been mentioned. about $25-30 buckeroos


Jacks has it for $15.75 https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/...ebhqy3pl8q4owwouaxl53tefp2aqqojxoce2iqavd_bwe


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Gator9329 said:


> That's what the wife is for


*Hmmmm. *





orangputeh said:


> my wife hides all the brooms so she can fly around....:devil:


*HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I am watching you, naughty boys.......... and so is my serrated edge spatchelor :devil:

Which is NOT to be used as an auger clearance tool!!!! hahaha


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> Jacks has it for $15.75 https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/...ebhqy3pl8q4owwouaxl53tefp2aqqojxoce2iqavd_bwe


I don't think that is the one mentioned, it is the basic model. The Pro models come with a shovel at one end and a brush at the other with a scraper. That is the one I have from Ariens. Here is what it looks like: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Clean-Out-Tool-with-Brush-for-Snow-Blower-724081/202222495


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> *Hmmmm. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so does this mean you agree???:devil:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Town said:


> I don't think that is the one mentioned, it is the basic model. The Pro models come with a shovel at one end and a brush at the other with a scraper. That is the one I have from Ariens. Here is what it looks like:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Clean-Out-Tool-with-Brush-for-Snow-Blower-724081/202222495


But the one you listed (Model 724081) shows as discontinued or Out-of-Stock everywhere I looked...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> But the one you listed (Model 724081) shows as discontinued or Out-of-Stock everywhere I looked...


It is an Ariens part and still included on new Pro models and available as an accessory part under that number: https://parts.ariens.com/72408100-p/72408100.htm it appears in stock at Ariens, as of today.

The tool comes with a plastic holder with standard Ariens mounting. Hope this helps.


----------

